
Why does open source software have such ugly interfaces? - Austin_Conlon
https://www.quora.com/Why-does-open-source-software-have-such-ugly-interfaces?share=1
======
simonblack
Open source software is not necessarily trying to win a beauty contest, and
the number of copies used (or not) doesn't often mean extra income for the
programmer. As long as the software is effective and does what its users want
it to do, who cares if it may be ugly.

If it really upsets you, then spend the time and effort to improve it
yourself.

This point is taken up better in the essay "Linux is not Windows" which
explains that the purpose of Windows is to make money for Microsoft where
open-source software's purpose is to be useful for its users. -
[http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm](http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm)

